# Forum Members, Post your Creepy , Weird, Unusually Scary items till Halloween!



## CreekWalker (Oct 6, 2015)

I've found strange creepy items , digging and hunting , and will post several items until Halloween. I invite each forum member to do same till the 31st.


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 6, 2015)

Let's open with a creepy doll head!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 6, 2015)

I can give you stories that paint a picture in which I can-- without lying-- spin in a way to be scary if you put yourself in my shoes, but that's all.


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't think I am allowed to post mine...


----------



## bottlerocket (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes I would say doll heads are by far my creepiest finds.
Don't make us beg for s story Bear.
This is right up your alley.
I am sure you will not disappoint.
And 2find, clean it up and give us the pg-13 version. We all have imaginations.


----------



## bottlerocket (Oct 6, 2015)

The first picture did not go through. I had to reduce the size,


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 6, 2015)

bottlerocket, that's big enough for me! Uncovering stuff like that gives me chills, sort of like that blue blob top, the other day, just different , hair raising sixth sense stuff! Bear, post us a story and I'll post mine, for a bottle hunter, it will give you the creeps! 2find4me, post it, with censor bars, media does that every day for Miley C. and Nicky M. Some of their photo bombs would fit right in!


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 6, 2015)

I think we should open this, for those forum members, who haven't found anything creepy ,  unusual or weird. This forum has tons of archived photos , of weird stuff, so pick your favorite , as bottle related as possible, but anything from the forum,  post it here, and tell the original digger, and forum members, why it creeps you out. I'm sure the Popeye pic, in the soda section, would fit right in! A new member, Ron P. posted a cool pic of a moonshine whiskey bottle, the trademark is creepy, too me, so here is! Thanks, Ron P.! [attachment=moonshine bottle2a.jpg]


----------



## goodman1966 (Oct 7, 2015)

I started to go underneath my own house the other day when the temps dropped into the 50's. Was going to pull out 50 or so Aunt Ida and Uncle Joe bottles left by the previous owner/digger. I figured all the critters would be in hiding. WRONG !!!  I almost put my hand on this !????
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 7, 2015)

Hate a spider, worst than a snake. Ever since I had a big black and yellow garden spider crawl under my shirt , while digging a privy in a thick fence row thicket!


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 8, 2015)

Find several deer skulls each year, but goats skulls, rarely if ever. Found in Wolf river bottoms with the weird stick or club, ...or is it a cult thing? [attachment=10-8-15 001a.JPG]


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 19, 2015)

Our archery season has opened, and here are some of the skulls found while scouting in the preseason![attachment=10-19-15 014.JPG]


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 19, 2015)

We have a dry year going on, and chronic wasting fever or black tongue is taking it's toll on these beautiful animals.[attachment=10-19-15 012.JPG]


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 19, 2015)

There were more , but these was the best three found.[attachment=10-19-15 016.JPG]


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 19, 2015)

And this ad has to be one the weirdest I've read, from the same era as the "Cigarettes will clear your throat and lungs"!  https://www.facebook.com/MitchSpinach/photos/a.110819028971131.24533.107964695923231/867527949966898/?type=3


----------



## westKYdigger (Oct 20, 2015)

My most recent creepy find. Why would you throw them away?


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 20, 2015)

That's really creepy for me , as I imagine, I'll  find the orifice those dentures fit in further down.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 21, 2015)

Heres one. How come I can only post 1 pic now instead of 3?  LEON.


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks! when you find one on the surface like that, there's that cold breeze blowing, on the back of your neck, Fits right in!


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 21, 2015)

Dinosaur Jawbones, big one & baby one?


----------

